# Mat Monday - Small Streams from a swiss guy



## MatFluor (Nov 20, 2017)

I started a few weeks ago with bi-weekly vodcasts or rather live streams, where I mostly talk about a certain topic.

After this weeks topic (coping with stress), I thought I post it here and let you guys enjoy it.




Previous Mat Monday:


----------

